# Target: $14.44 for Vista Titles



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Following a lead in www.dvdtalk.com, I went to Target last night. They had Unbreakable-Vista and The Sixth Sense-Vista for $14.44. Some people have also reported Tombstone-Vista for that same price, but I didn't do much looking. I found the DVD at, of all places, an endcap at the registers.


----------

